# [troll instructif] lilo / grub

## mardi_soir

Nb_Anigel : sujet splitté de ce dernier

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   <troll>c'est bien fait pour ta gueule, t'avais qu'à utiliser grub, na  </troll> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait que Lilo n'est pas déclaré officiellement déprécié. C'était un bon bootloader il y a quelques années en arrière, mais il ne tient plus la route de nos jours. 

 

bonjour

j'utilise lilo parce que je sais comment renseigner a peu pres le fichier de configuration 

et donc a la lectuere de cette réponse .. je me demande ce que l'on peux bien vouloir qu'un programme d'amorcage fasse a par amorcer les ou les systemes ce que lilo fait bien chez moi en tout cas pas de probleme . (je crois même qu'on peut avori des lilo animés (c'est suse qui a fait ca je crois) enfin bref  . 

ca demare le systeme je vois pas ce que l'on peut attendre de plus .. qu'il lance le café ?

----------

## nicolas.pied

Au passage si j'ai j'avais Lilo c'était paspour mon plaisir, je préère de loin Grub. Mais celui-ci ne trouvait pas ma partition "Root". Celle-ci est sous SATA donc /dev/sda, et il ne la trouvait pas. Donc après pas mal d'essai et pour des questions de temps aussi, j'ai donc mis lilo.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> ca demare le systeme je vois pas ce que l'on peut attendre de plus .. qu'il lance le café ?

 

Ben demandé un mot de passe pour booté mais que ce mot de passe ne se trouve pas en clair dans un fichier par exemple, ou bien booté sur un noyau xen par exemple !!!!   :Wink: 

Bon ben,   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## BuBuaBu

Diff grub/lilo :

grub a en plus :

mis a jour du kernel sans reecriture de la MBR (dans on n'utilise l'install de grub qu'une fois).

Boot d'un kernel non configueré, en tapant les commande lors du boot, en gros si tu te plante dans la config, ya moyen de booter, sans faire appel a un live cd.

Ensuite grub est vraiment simple a config. en 5 min tu sera tout faire.

----------

## nicolas.pied

-KuRGaN- : Lorsque l'on modifie le noyau, on est obligé de réinitialiser lilo alors qu'avec Grub il me semble avoir entendu ue non.

----------

## mardi_soir

ok ok 

(enfin pour le coup de reinstaller a chanque changement de noyau .. c'ets pas bien grave ca .. on change pas tout les deux jours en princuipe)

mais bon instructif

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[troll]

Bon ben je crois que ce post va signé la fin de l'utilisation de lilo chez les gentooistes français !!!   :Laughing: 

[/troll]

----------

## kaworu

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> ok ok 
> 
> (enfin pour le coup de reinstaller a chanque changement de noyau .. c'ets pas bien grave ca .. on change pas tout les deux jours en princuipe)
> 
> 

 

Ne sous-estime pas certain Gentooïstes !  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ok ok poussez pas ! --->[]

----------

## mardi_soir

 *kaworu wrote:*   

>  *mardi_soir wrote:*   ok ok 
> 
> (enfin pour le coup de reinstaller a chanque changement de noyau .. c'ets pas bien grave ca .. on change pas tout les deux jours en princuipe)
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://www.linuxfrench.net/article.php3?id_article=823

eeeettttt paffff

----------

## nicolas.pied

Je viens de refaire une installation record au niveau iming, et tout fonctionne correctement même Grub (avec le même fichier de config qu'avant : va savoir pourquoi!)

Plus qu'à faire l'image, merci pour votre aide

----------

## yoyo

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> http://www.linuxfrench.net/article.php3?id_article=823   
> 
> eeeettttt paffff

 Sans aller jusque là et juste pour nourrir le troll (  :Wink:  ) lilo affiche des images avec une profondeur bien supérieure à celle de grub (640x480-256 couleurs). Et pour mettre un joli screen c'est quand même bien mieux.

Enfin, si quelqu'un à la soluce pour faire ça avec grub qu'il ne se prive pas, ça m'intéresse ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Adrien

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> tar  partimage  ghost (non j'déconne ! ) 
> 
> <troll>c'est bien fait pour ta gueule, t'avais qu'à utiliser grub, na  </troll>

 

Toujours aussi délicat!   :Laughing: 

----------

## nicolas.pied

+1 pour la délicatesse

----------

## spider312

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   <troll>c'est bien fait pour ta gueule, t'avais qu'à utiliser grub, na  </troll> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait que Lilo n'est pas déclaré officiellement déprécié. C'était un bon bootloader il y a quelques années en arrière, mais il ne tient plus la route de nos jours. 

 Il reste meilleur en solution de compatibilité, donc bien meilleur pour toutes les distribs qui veulent que ça marche au delas de vouloir que ça marche bien (mandrake et surement bien d'autres distribs orientées "débutant"), donc forcément donne un peu le rythme quand à l'utilisation de ce logiciel (je pense dans la même veine que KDE n'en serait pas à ce point face à gnome si des grosses distribs ne l'avaient pas choisi comme DE par défaut, sans vouloir lancer de troll bien sur)

Sinon, c'est moi ou ce post' n'est pas digne de ce forum ? je n'avais jamais vu un tel manque de respect sur ce forum ... le début de la fin de la super ambiance ? </pessimisme>

----------

## yoyo

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Sinon, c'est moi ou ce post' n'est pas digne de ce forum ? je n'avais jamais vu un tel manque de respect sur ce forum ... le début de la fin de la super ambiance ? </pessimisme>

 Vu le contenu complet du post et le petit smiley je pense qu'il faut prendre cette remarque au nième degrés (avec n>15).

C'est vrai que s'est sec mais je l'interprète plus comme une remarque ironique ...

----------

## ultrabug

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> tar  partimage  ghost (non j'déconne ! ) 
> 
> <troll>c'est bien fait pour ta gueule, t'avais qu'à utiliser grub, na  </troll>

 

lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## coco-loco

Mettons les choses au clair, les avantages de Grub sont:

*  L'installation est nécessaire qu'une seule fois, même après l'installation d'un nouveau noyau, pas besoin de réinstallation

*  Les changements de configuration sont pris en charge après une simple édition du fichier de configuration

*  GRUB contient une shell, ce qui permet de faire des changements à la volée. Il est possible d'entrer des paramètres lors du démarrage, ce qui permet même de démarrer sur un système d'exploitation qui n'est pas dans le menu, mais aussi de démarrer les système malgré des paramètres erronés dans la configuration.

*  La lecture directe de systèmes de fichiers et de noyaux, plutôt que de restreindre l'amorçage à la lecture de la géométrie des disques. Il supporte les formats Ext2, Ext3, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS, Minix et FAT

*  Possibilité de démarrer depuis des kernels non pré configurés, en chargeant les modules depuis la ligne de commande Grub

*  Capacité de chargement du système d'exploitation par le réseau, pour des clients sans disque dur par exemple

*  Support pour cacher des partitions, par exemple pour cacher de multiples partitions primaires DOS/Windows

*  Amorçage avec un stage de 512 octets dans le MBR ou le secteur d'amorçage d'un disque floppy

*  Bonne documentation (même pour des amorçages exotiques), un vrai site Internet avec une liste de bogues, un Wiki, un FAQ...

Pour avoir de jolies images couleurs, de belles animations et décorations il suffit d'utiliser framebuffer et vesafb, une combinaison d'ailleurs très puissante et flexible.

évidemment, tant que tout fonctionne, que demander de plus que de démarrer le noyau... mais en cas de problème, je dirais que la flexibilité de Grub est un avantage certain. Surtout si on tient compte du fait que en informatique, les problèmes sont assez courant, sans parler de l'erreur humaine!

----------

## guilc

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Mettons les choses au clair, les avantages de Grub sont:
> 
> *  L'installation est nécessaire qu'une seule fois, même après l'installation d'un nouveau noyau, pas besoin de réinstallation
> 
> *  Les changements de configuration sont pris en charge après une simple édition du fichier de configuration
> ...

 

Toujours vu du grubiste trolleur mais bon... je vais quand meme répondre sur certains points qui sont soit pas des exclusivités de grub, soit plutot des inconvénients...

 *Quote:*   

> *  GRUB contient une shell, ce qui permet de faire des changements à la volée. Il est possible d'entrer des paramètres lors du démarrage, ce qui permet même de démarrer sur un système d'exploitation qui n'est pas dans le menu, mais aussi de démarrer les système malgré des paramètres erronés dans la configuration.

 

Lilo aussi permet de modifier les options passées au kernel (touche tab)

 *Quote:*   

> *  La lecture directe de systèmes de fichiers et de noyaux, plutôt que de restreindre l'amorçage à la lecture de la géométrie des disques. Il supporte les formats Ext2, Ext3, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS, Minix et FAT

 

Ca pour moi, c'est le pire inconvénient de grub. Je fais confiance a mon kernel pour lire mes FS, mais je ne fais pas confiance a grub. Risque non nul pour que l'implémentation du driver de FS soit en retard, risque non nul de corruption de la partition. Bref, j'en veux pas.

Et si lilo demande de refaire la commande "lilo" a chaque nouveau kernel, c'est justement parcequ'il utilise la géométrie plutot qu'un driver de FS... Et tes deux premiers points découlent directement de celui la.

D'ailleurs, sur ce chapitre, grub m'a déja explosé une table de partition, jamais eu d'emmerdes avec lilo.

 *Quote:*   

> * Capacité de chargement du système d'exploitation par le réseau, pour des clients sans disque dur par exemple

 

Bootp + tftp, géré par les cartes réseau+bios direct, pas besoin de grub pour ça...

 *Quote:*   

> *  Bonne documentation (même pour des amorçages exotiques), un vrai site Internet avec une liste de bogues, un Wiki, un FAQ...

 

J'appelle ça un argument en carton pate perso mais bon... Prouve moi qu'un wiki fait un meilleur programme... L'interet de lilo est aussi de n'avoir besoin que de TRES PEU de doc (la doc fournie dans le paquet suffit très largement). Quand on fait pas une usine a gaz, pas de probleme de conf conpliquée  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais en cas de problème, je dirais que la flexibilité de Grub est un avantage certain. Surtout si on tient compte du fait que en informatique, les problèmes sont assez courant,

 

Désolé, mais mon dernier boot sur livecd remonte a ma réinstall Gentoo suite a un crash disque. je n'ai JAMAIS eu a booter sur un live CD pour réparer une connerie dans un linux installé, et lilo n'a JAMAIS été un limite pour moi. Le problème si il a problème, il est entre la chaise et le clavier...

Bref, perso, je considère pas le fait de devoir refaire un "lilo" a chaque installation de nouveau kernel comme un inconvénient. Limite même au contraire, ça permet de "valider" en quelque sorte l'arrivée d'un nouveau kernel (qui je le rappelle a ceux qui oublient, n'est pas une opération qui se prend en général a la légère).

Lilo fait son boulot, boote mes linux, windows, BSD, QNX. Bref, fait tout ce dont j'ai besoin. Et j'aime pas utiliser un robot multifontion pour faire un simple opération spécifique.

En plus, je peux très simplement mettre un joli lilo graphique sans me manger la tete.

Par conséquent, pour moi, lilo n'est PAS DU TOUT obsolete...

----------

## Enlight

Haha, je m'étonnais que tu sois pas encore intervenu guilc.   :Very Happy: 

Bon moi le dernier truc grubish qui me plait, c'est le stage 2 eltorito pour faire des iso bootables => catalyst à la poubelle  :Mr. Green: 

Par contre la limite que je lui trouve c'est qu'il semble se borner à vouloir lire la géomètrie du disque dur en interrogeant le bios (i.e. tu l'intallera pas dans un fausse image disque genre /dev/loop) ou alors j'ai manqué la partie du FM qui dit qu'on peut explicitement lui indiquer la géomètrie. Je sais pas si lilo sait faire ça.

Sinon seul grub peut booter un hurd. (ça c'est de' l'argument mon pote  :Mr. Green:  ceux qui ont testé me comprendront (non mais sérieux j'y crois à la supériorité du Hurd mais pas de suite, hein!))

Ah juste sinon pour grub qui t'explose un mbr j'ai un peu de mal à croire qu'il soit le véritable responsable quand même,ou alors ça date vraiment pas de hier.

Sinon l'argument utilisation du fs vs géomètrie est assez moyen je te l'accorde dans la mesure où grub utilise la géomètrie de disque pour trouver le stage 2, et qu'avec le LBA, tout le disque est accessible directement sans la limitation ancienne du CHS (8 gigots je crois. edit : ouais ça doit être ça : 255*512*63*2^10 = 8 422 686 720)Last edited by Enlight on Mon Jan 23, 2006 12:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## spider312

Euh pardon, je ne parlais pas du simple post', mais du topic et de chacune de ses réponses en fait, me suis trompé de mot, ce post' là n'était pas le pire en plus

Sinon, je plussoie guilc, ce post' c'est taillage de lilo de façon totalement subjective, puisque tout le monde ne donne des arguments que pour grub. Certes grub a des gros avantages, mais il ne faudrait pas oublier qu'il a des inconvenients et que lilo aussi a des avantages

P.S. pour ceux qui croiraient que je suis un lilo-lover, je signale que j'utilise grub sur 3 de mes machines (tous les "desktops "en gros les machines que j'administre activement), j'ai juste laissé lilo puisque c'est le bootloader par défaut sur mes debians et mon ex-laptop parceque grub ne voulait pas s'installer et lilo n'a pas posé de problème, je conseille grub à tout ceux qui me demandent, je trouve aussi grub plus pratique pour de nombreux points

Je trouve juste un peu abusée la façon générale de traiter le débat lilo Vs grub dans ce topic, ça demanderait d'être traité de façon légèrement plus objectiveLast edited by spider312 on Mon Jan 23, 2006 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Haha, je m'étonnais que tu sois pas encore intervenu guilc.  
> 
> Bon moi le dernier truc grubish qui me plait, c'est le stage 2 eltorito pour faire des iso bootables => catalyst à la poubelle 
> 
> Par contre la limite que je lui trouve c'est qu'il semble se borner à vouloir lire la géomètrie du disque dur en interrogeant le bios (i.e. tu l'intallera pas dans un fausse image disque genre /dev/loop) ou alors j'ai manqué la partie du FM qui dit qu'on peut explicitement lui indiquer la géomètrie. Je sais pas si lilo sait faire ça.
> ...

 

Bah oui, je me suis retenu, mais j'ai pas pu résister  :Smile: 

J'aime trop mon petit lilo pour le laisser démonter  :Wink: 

Oui, lilo sait prendre des infos de géométrie. Tu passes sur la ligne de commande lilo, puis tu tapes :

```
tonkernel hd=cylindres,tetes,secteurs
```

----------

## guilc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Euh pardon, je ne parlais pas du simple post', mais du topic et de chacune de ses réponses en fait, me suis trompé de mot, ce post' là n'était pas le pire en plus
> 
> Sinon, je plussoie guilc, ce post' c'est taillage de lilo de façon totalement subjective, puisque tout le monde ne donne des arguments que pour grub. Certes grub a des gros avantages, mais il ne faudrait pas oublier qu'il a des inconvenients et que lilo aussi a des avantages
> 
> P.S. pour ceux qui croiraient que je suis un lilo-lover, je signale que j'utilise grub sur 3 de mes machines (tous les "desktops "en gros les machines que j'administre activement), j'ai juste laissé lilo puisque c'est le bootloader par défaut sur mes debians et mon ex-laptop parceque grub ne voulait pas s'installer et lilo n'a pas posé de problème, je conseille grub à tout ceux qui me demandent, je trouve aussi grub plus pratique pour de nombreux points
> ...

 

+1

En fait, ce qui a fait que j'ai réagi (ouais, j'en ai un peu marre des trolls), c'est que :

Sous pretexte que certains préfèrent grub (ce qui est un choix tout a fait respectable, même si il ne me plait pas personnelement), mais virent a l'intégrisme, et sous prétexte que grub leur plait, lilo serait obsolete et devrait etre marqué deprecated, alors qu'il fait TOUT AUSSI BIEN sont boulot, et est TOUJOURS maintenu...

Bref, voila : utilisez lilo si vous le préférez, utilisez grub si vous le préferez, mais évitez de cracher de cette manière violente dans la soupe  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui, lilo sait prendre des infos de géométrie. Tu passes sur la ligne de commande lilo, puis tu tapes :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wunderbach! Je vais quand même me refaire le FM de grub pour voir si on peut lui indiquer le CHS o le LBA du stage2.

Sinon, tu sais comment savoir exactement l'adresse CHS ou LBA s'un fichier comme le kernel, parceque les recherches incrémentales à coup de dd, c'est bof bof... et c'est trèèèès long.

----------

## guilc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Oui, lilo sait prendre des infos de géométrie. Tu passes sur la ligne de commande lilo, puis tu tapes :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Heu, non, désolé, j'ai jamais pratiqué ce genre de recherche sur le dd

----------

## El_Goretto

Ya des trolls poisseux qui collent, mais quand certains grands monsieurs s'en mêlent, ya toujours moyen d'apprendre des choses sur la tas, et çà, c'est ce qui rend les trolls si sympa à suivre sur ce forum  :Smile: 

Encore, encore!  :Wink: 

(NB: je suis quelqu'un d'influençable, j'ai failli changer mon bootloader en lisant ce thread... puis non   :Laughing: )

--

edit:

Ca pourrait être sympa de rajouter une balise [Trollé]/[Trop-Laid] (suivant le degré) quand un thread part en sucette, ça attire l'attention sur des passages d'anthologie qu'on pourrait honteusement manquer sinon... Non?

----------

## yoyo

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Pour avoir de jolies images couleurs, de belles animations et décorations il suffit d'utiliser framebuffer et vesafb, une combinaison d'ailleurs très puissante et flexible.

   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non, je parle de l'affichage du menu du bootloader, pas du splashscreen sur le framebuffer (à ce moment là, le bootloader n'a plus aucun impact puisque c'est le noyau qui gère ça).

----------

## coco-loco

OK - je vois ce que tu veux dire   :Smile: 

Chaqu'un son truc, je m'abstiens de continuer la discussion, sinon ça risque de partir en incendie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Sérieusement, ça vous arrive souvent de rester en admiration devant les couleurs et autres images possibles de votre boot-loader ? (quel qu'il soit).

(enfin, pour moi c'est police de base blanche sur fond noir, et basta !)

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Sérieusement, ça vous arrive souvent de rester en admiration devant les couleurs et autres images possibles de votre boot-loader ? (quel qu'il soit).

 Non, mais comme c'est la première image qu'affiche la babasse ça compte, pour toi et surtout pour ceux à qui tu montres GNU/Linux et qui ont l'image d'un truc en ligne de commande => "police de base blanche sur fond noir".   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spider312

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Non, mais comme c'est la première image qu'affiche la babasse ça compte, pour toi et surtout pour ceux à qui tu montres GNU/Linux et qui ont l'image d'un truc en ligne de commande => "police de base blanche sur fond noir".  

 +1, pas envie de devoir justifier "euh non mais là c'est pas linux tu vois, c'est lilo, un autre truc qui vient avant linux, c'est normal que ce soit moche", IL FAUT (enfin dans la mesure du possible) que le bootloader de linux soit meilleur que celui de windows (surtout qu'en général, on ne le voit pas celui de windows)

Au fait, y'a pas une légère dérive sur ce topic   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@yoyo: non mais, le modo participe au troll  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement anigel a eu une idée pas trop mal, splitter ce thread et mettre les infos lilo/grub dans un nouveau thread qui servirait de comparatif grub/lilo. (qui a dit "un nid a trolls ?")

Enfin si j'ai bien compris, si anigel passe par là qu'il me corrige  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Il me semble qu'on attend toujours des nouvelles de l'OP (y a un terme francais mignon pour "original poster", genre "auteur du thread" / AT ou quelque chose?) ... S'il a essaye le lien qu'on lui a donne, tout ca.

----------

## DaiKo

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *coco-loco wrote:*   Mettons les choses au clair, les avantages de Grub sont:
> 
> *  L'installation est nécessaire qu'une seule fois, même après l'installation d'un nouveau noyau, pas besoin de réinstallation
> 
> *  Les changements de configuration sont pris en charge après une simple édition du fichier de configuration
> ...

 

Voila grand merci ! maintenant je ne sais plus quoi utiliser...  :Crying or Very sad:  Encore une nuit sans dormir  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guilc

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Voila grand merci ! maintenant je ne sais plus quoi utiliser...  Encore une nuit sans dormir 

 

Roh !

Ben essaye les deux, et prends celui que tu préfères  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @yoyo: non mais, le modo participe au troll 

 

 :Wink:  je suis fier de toi, jeune padawan   :Wink:  !

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Plus sérieusement anigel a eu une idée pas trop mal, splitter ce thread et mettre les infos lilo/grub dans un nouveau thread qui servirait de comparatif grub/lilo. (qui a dit "un nid a trolls ?")
> 
> Enfin si j'ai bien compris, si anigel passe par là qu'il me corrige 

 

Non non, c'est bien ça. D'ailleurs je m'en vais de cas pas scinder ce thread, qui contient mine de rien pas mal d'infos !

----------

## Trevoke

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'on attend toujours des nouvelles de l'OP (y a un terme francais mignon pour "original poster", genre "auteur du thread" / AT ou quelque chose?) ... S'il a essaye le lien qu'on lui a donne, tout ca.

 

Anigel, boulette!  :Smile: 

----------

## coco-loco

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

> Voila grand merci ! maintenant je ne sais plus quoi utiliser...  Encore une nuit sans dormir 

 

Comme le dit anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

> ce thread, qui contient mine de rien pas mal d'infos !

 

Tu rassemblera les infos par synthèse (Google t'aidera à les compléter) et tu évalues ce qui correspond à tes besoins ainsi qu'a tes préférences.

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Il me semble qu'on attend toujours des nouvelles de l'OP (y a un terme francais mignon pour "original poster", genre "auteur du thread" / AT ou quelque chose?) ... S'il a essaye le lien qu'on lui a donne, tout ca. 
> 
> Anigel, boulette! 

 

 :Question: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah c'est un poste qui appartient dans le thread original. Mais bon tant pis, c'est obsolete a ce niveau-la, il vaut presque la peine d'etre detruit...

----------

## loopx

Oula, c'est chaud débat ici   :Laughing: ... Jvais rajouter une couche:

J'étais sous lilo, et je suis passé à grub pour ces raisons:

1) j'ai gagné 20 secondes au boot (oui, j'ai un portable, et à chaque boot je compte les petit points qui s'affiche un à un...)

2) il faut l'avouer, quand on a un bootsplash et qu'on a un lilo, c'est pas top, grub s'y intègre mieux (coté design)

Sinon, lilo et grub sont tout deux facile d'installation (une fois que l'on sais ce que l'on fait)

Un inconvénient a lilo: faut chaque fois réexécuter "lilo" à chaque changement de kernel, sinon ca risque de pas booter

Un inconvénient de grub: quand ca foire (au début, première installation), il y a moyen de voir la moitier d'un lilo et la moitier d'un grub, le tout rendant impossible le boot d'un OS... J'ai eu le cas quand je suis passé de lilo à grub...

Perso, pour une utilisation de bureau, je conseil grub (juste pour les yeux).

Pour un serveur, un lilo convient très bien  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Ben moi, c comme marvin rouge, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un bootloader beau. De toute façon, il ne s'affiche que 5 secondes (quand je ne fais pas entrée directement). J'ai quand même mis un fond d'écran, mais ça ne va pas plus loin, c largement suffisant (et même inutile).

Sinon ben j'utilise grub parce que c conseillé dans la doc Gentoo et que j'ai pas essayé lilo vu que n'ai aucun pb avec le premier. Et je l'aime bien spécialement pour pouvoir modifier les options de boot facilement au démarrage.

----------

## loopx

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Ben moi, c comme marvin rouge, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un bootloader beau. De toute façon, il ne s'affiche que 5 secondes (quand je ne fais pas entrée directement). 

 

Si tu vois les choses ainsi, ca sert à quoi de mettre un bootsplash... Tu ne le vois que 30 secondes.. donc inutiles, mais quand on veut un "beau" système de boot, c'est tjs mieux, simple question de gout...

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Ben moi, c comme marvin rouge, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un bootloader beau. De toute façon, il ne s'affiche que 5 secondes (quand je ne fais pas entrée directement).  
> 
> Si tu vois les choses ainsi, ca sert à quoi de mettre un bootsplash... Tu ne le vois que 30 secondes.. donc inutiles, mais quand on veut un "beau" système de boot, c'est tjs mieux, simple question de gout...

 

J'ai viré le bootsplash aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perso, pour une utilisation de bureau, je conseil grub (juste pour les yeux).
> 
> 

 

Heu c'est moi où...?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai viré le bootsplash aussi 

  whééé ! dans mes bras ! tout pareil !   :Very Happy: 

En fait, si après tu montres E17 ou KDE ou n'importe quel WM un peu configuré, les gens oublient les lignes qui s'affichent au boot et n'ont plus du tout l'image d'un "truc en ligne de commande" (dixit yoyo).

----------

## geekounet

Ok marvin rouge je retiens, d'ailleurs j'en met plein la vue à mes potes avec mon bô fvwm, il veulent tous la même chose  :Wink: 

EDIT: et je m'intéresse à E17

----------

## loopx

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi certaines personne se refuse d'utiliser un bootsplash pour embellir son ordi... Enfin, si, je comprend qu'il s'en foute, mais quand on se casse la tete avec les fvwm, mettre un bootsplash c'est encore mieux.. Seriez-vous parresseux ???

@pierreg: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots

Regarde les vidéo, c'est pas mal, maintenant c'est pour gnome, moi je le veux pour KDE !!! Avec les fenetres qui bouge comme une feuille de papiers élastique, et la transparence qui utilise l'opengl matérielle !!! Que du reve quoi ....

----------

## marvin rouge

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi certaines personne se refuse d'utiliser un bootsplash pour embellir son ordi... Enfin, si, je comprend qu'il s'en foute, mais quand on se casse la tete avec les fvwm, mettre un bootsplash c'est encore mieux.. 

 

Pour faire court : linux = choix.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Seriez-vous parresseux ???

 Hors de propos ici ...

----------

## kopp

Sinon, juste pour ceux qui disent qu'il faut relancer lilo à chaque changement de noyau, en général, avec le noyau, y un makefile INSTALL qui vient avec, et quand on tape make install, ça l'installe tout seul, et propose de relancer lilo...

Donc argument bateau!

Moi j'utilise lilo parce que (j'ai honte) j'avais ça avec ma mandrake, et j'y suis resté sans jamais avoir essayé grub. Il faut dire que ça fait ce qu'il me faut, donc c'est bon !

Sinon pour le problème de boot avec un nouveau noyau, il y a un truc pas bête, c'est de garder un noyau stable dans la selection. Comme ça, pas de risque et pas besoin de liveCD.

Faudrait que je me penche sur comment mettre une image quand même, une fois ...

@loopx : oui, luminocity, j'attends aussi avec impatience, c'est énorme  :Smile: 

PS : je ne veux pas troller ou quoi que ce soit, je ne connais pas Grub, je donnais juste mon avis, et quelques infos qui n'avaient pas été données et qui me semblaient importante (ou presque)

PPS : ah oui, j'oubliais, j'avoue que j'avais galéré pour trouver comment booter BSD avec lilo, mais j'avais fini par y arriver.Last edited by kopp on Mon Jan 23, 2006 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mornik

A moi :

Avant j'avais lilo (car avant j'avais mandrake). Et puis j'ai commencé à jouer avec les distrib, 1 puis 2 puis 3 puis 4 et windows. (j'aime tester les distrib) Et la avec lilo c'est le drame. Sa configuration devenait trop compliquée (en plus pour charger un noyau sous lilo lorsque la ditrib prévoyait grub.... l'horreur). Sans parlé du fait que parfois le disque d'une distrib n'est pas présent, donc là l'exécution de /sbin/lilo merde et t'avance pas.

Alors qu'avec grub c'est le bonheur. Tu n'a pas besoin d'avoir les partitions boot de montée pour le configurer  (je parle dans mon cas à plusieurs distrib)

Après franchement, moi je faits plein de teste et je compte plus le nombre de fois ou j'ai été heureux de trouver ls "shell" de grub.

Le niveau esthetique : je m'en balance un peu. Mais la encore pouvoir modifier grub sans avoir besoin de refaire son install c'est pratique. 

Et pour finir j'ai hate de voir grub 2 avec le boot sur clé usb (pratique quand le bios ne la supporte pas) entre autre.

----------

## mardi_soir

mon dieu qu'ai je provoqué ...   :Shocked: 

mais c'est très interessant quand même   :Very Happy: 

en tout cas on ne change pas quelque chose qui fonctionne (enfin ca depend) mais en l'occurence je garde mon lilo ..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Oupsman

Moi pour l'instant c'est Lilo sur mon serveur et sur mon media center.

Sur le serveur parce que franchement je m'en fous d'avoir des zolis graphismes et des fonctions-de-la-mort-qui-tuent.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de booter sur un live CD pour me sortir d'une merde donc je touche du bois.

pour le media center, c'est lilo aussi, mais je voulais profiter d'avoir ce truc pas critique pour tester grub et le boot pxe. Avoir donc le système sur disque, et un système de secours sur le réseau. On verra ....

----------

## mat2546

A chaque fois que j'ai installer une distribution avec lilo comme chargeur de démarage, j'ai eu la mauvaise suprise de constater qu'a chaque fois que je bootais sur un systeme linux, il se passait 30 secondes avant que le noyau commence a se charger. C'est a dire que pendant 30 s il affichait des point a l'écran et ensuite affichait que le bios avait bien ete chargé. Que j'installe lilo en manuel, que l'installation soit automatique, qu'importe la distribution j'etais obliger d'attendre 30 s a chaque démarage.

Est ce normal?

----------

## loopx

Ben voilà, te voilà "obligé" de passer à grub (comme moi, j'ai le meme problème des 30 secondes lourdingue)...

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

bon je vien rajouter mon ptit grain de sel   :Very Happy: 

pour moi, je reste sous lilo, j'ai commancé par ça je le connait donc pas de soucis, meme si j'avoue que ça me fait chier de refoutre un livecd dans une tour sans lecteur cd parceque mon dernier noyau est foireux et que trop sur de moi j'ai pas de ligne de recuperation d'ancien noyau  :Embarassed: 

Là je regrette un peu de pas avoir grub.

sinon je suis rester sous lilo aussi parceque je m'étais fait chier à adapter le patch de suse pour avoir le boot animé sur les dernière version de lilo (si quelqu'un le veux en esperant qu'il traine toujours sur mon pc... *note : la fonction time out est cassée* ) et que j'avais fait mon propre lilo animé (*note bis : j'ai essayé de mettre mon animation sur mon portable qui a un ecran 16/10eme et ça ne marche plus :'( ).   :Cool: 

sinon, il me semble que sur les dernière version de suse, l'animation est sous grub... donc ça serait à verifier

changement de trollage : pour ceux qui disent que le bootsplash est inutile... perso, j'aime bien avoir une grande resolution avec un petit fond d'ecran sur les consoles (pour du weechat par exemple), c'est plus agreable que du 640x480

----------

## Enlight

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> pour moi, je reste sous lilo, j'ai commancé par ça je le connait donc pas de soucis, meme si j'avoue que ça me fait chier de refoutre un livecd dans une tour sans lecteur cd parceque mon dernier noyau est foireux et que trop sur de moi j'ai pas de ligne de recuperation d'ancien noyau 
> 
> ...

 

Me semble que guilc à dit qu'avec la touche tab tu pouvais éditer ton entrée.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me semble que guilc à dit qu'avec la touche tab tu pouvais éditer ton entrée.

 

Il me semblait que c'était que pour rajouter des paramètre à un kernel déjà chargé dans le lilo.

enfin je verifierais (et relirais le poste de guilc) pour avoir plus d'info à ce sujet

----------

## Enlight

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   
> 
> Me semble que guilc à dit qu'avec la touche tab tu pouvais éditer ton entrée. 
> 
> Il me semblait que c'était que pour rajouter des paramètre à un kernel déjà chargé dans le lilo.
> ...

 

Ah oki, remarque c'est assez probable même vu qu'il ne lis pas le file system.

----------

## kopp

oui c'est même certain, la touche tab, c'est poura rajouter des trucs à ce qui est dans la ligne "append" du lilo.conf

donc on ne choisi pas quel noyau booter

----------

## BuBuaBu

problème avec grub : J'ai une ordi et selon le system booté, les disque n'ont pas la même numérotation(hdx) ...

En gros c'est le bordel.

----------

## geekounet

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> changement de trollage : pour ceux qui disent que le bootsplash est inutile... perso, j'aime bien avoir une grande resolution avec un petit fond d'ecran sur les consoles (pour du weechat par exemple), c'est plus agreable que du 640x480

 

Ben j'ai pas de bootsplash, mais j'utilise le framebuffer en résolution maximale quand même, je suis d'accord que c plus agréable.

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> oui c'est même certain, la touche tab, c'est poura rajouter des trucs à ce qui est dans la ligne "append" du lilo.conf
> 
> donc on ne choisi pas quel noyau booter

 

Oui, je confirme, ça travaille sur le append, on ne peut pas changer le kernel.

Mais quand on instale un nouveau kernel, suffit de créer une ligne avec l'ancien kernel, pour pouvoir rebooter dessus si le nouveau plante. De ce style :

```
image=/boot/bzImage

        label=Linux

        root=/dev/hda3

        read-only

image=/boot/bzImage.old

        label=Linux-old

        root=/dev/hda3

        read-only

```

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais quand on instale un nouveau kernel, suffit de créer une ligne avec l'ancien kernel, pour pouvoir rebooter dessus si le nouveau plante. De ce style :
> 
> 

 

pffiouuuu, c'est fatiguant d'être sous lilo.    :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Mais quand on instale un nouveau kernel, suffit de créer une ligne avec l'ancien kernel, pour pouvoir rebooter dessus si le nouveau plante. De ce style :
> 
>  
> ...

 

Heu, ou pas hein  :Smile: 

Cette ligne, tu la crée a l'install, et puis basta, t'as plus rien a toucher a la conf...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Mais quand on instale un nouveau kernel, suffit de créer une ligne avec l'ancien kernel, pour pouvoir rebooter dessus si le nouveau plante. De ce style :
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui, de toute façons c'est une question d'habitude.

----------

## Oupsman

Sur mon serveur, j'ai archivé tous les noyaux compilés depuis le début. Tous bootables via lilo. Faut que je pense à faire du ménage quand même   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   ...
> 
> pour moi, je reste sous lilo, j'ai commancé par ça je le connait donc pas de soucis, meme si j'avoue que ça me fait chier de refoutre un livecd dans une tour sans lecteur cd parceque mon dernier noyau est foireux et que trop sur de moi j'ai pas de ligne de recuperation d'ancien noyau 
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Il y a un meilleur truc: tu fais deux entrée dans ton grub, vers 2 kernel différents. Un qui est le "good" et l'autre qui est le "test". Tu recompiles le kernel "test" quand t'es pas sur que ca va fonctionner, et si le "test" boot, tu recopies l'image du "test" vers le "good". Si le "test" boot pas, tu boot sur le "good" et tu modifies tes configs et tu recompile le "test", puis tu essaye de rebooter dessus .........

Simple non ? Et en plus, ca fonctionne avec lilo ET grub (c'est ce que je fais depuis toujours)

----------

## BuBuaBu

Et pourquoi pas une entré dans grub qui renvoie vers lilo, et une dans lilo qui renvoie vers grub.

Avec ça, selon l'humeur du jour, ya le choix.

--->[]

----------

